# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Passport for Jamaican

## Sweetness

what is the process for a Jamaican to get a passport?

I know they must have passport photos, birth record and maybe police report?
Fill out form and take it where?

Any info appreciated so I can pass it along......bless

----------


## Rob

Its pretty basic - here is the Jamaican government link:

http://www.jis.gov.jm/faq/how-to-app...aican-passport

----------


## Sweetness

Perfect Rob - thank you.   See you soon!!!  very soon lol

----------


## SweetSue

I have been told that there is an agency in Negril that can assist (for a fee, of course) with obtaining Jamaican Passport.  As I consider some of the adventures I have had dealing with the bureaucracy, I think that I might prefer to pay the fee than to go to Kingston. I wish you all the best.

----------

